# Need a Little Help Getting Ready to Go



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm trying to get into pier fishing more this year. I have a 704Z and an 8' rod from Half Hitch that I bought in the later part of last year. Just trying to decide what lb line I should spool it with. I'll be looking to fish for cobia when they get here and kings/spanishlater on. I've been thinking about 20lb mono, since the reel will hold 225yds of it,but should I move up to a larger lbline and sacrifice thelength of line I can put on the reel? Or would you consider 20lb overkill? I'm also looking to clean the reel out very good before I put it to use. I've heard that these reels are pretty easy to clean. What exactly is the proper way to clean it out and grease it up again? Anyhelp isappreciated.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

it depends on how you put, if you want to use mono alot of people use 25 and 30 but that limits your casting quite a bit especially when alot of people are throwing with power pro, i have 40lb power pro on mine but alot of people dislike power pro due to the wind knots etc. but mono will catch just as many fish but you wont have as much range, the 704 will do just fine


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks. I thought about using PowerPro, but I have heard and seen on this forum that alot of people don't like to use it on piers b/c of it cutting through other people's lines. As far as cleaning out the reel, does anyone know if this can just be done with water, and then grease it up really well afterwards?


----------



## gulfcoastlee (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the same reel. I use Ande 25lb mono in Yellow Hi-Vis on it, if you want to increase casting distance, buy a product called Reel Magic, it reduces line memory, and makes your reel cast a little further, it also prevents the reel from corroding from the saltwater, as you spool it, maybye every 25 yards spray it with reel magic, it helped me cast alot better, braided line will also work well.


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I will try the 25lb mono or the higher lb PowerPro. Do you guys use a mono/wireleader for cobia or no leader at all? I know everyone usesa wire leader for kings. Also if anyone can help out with info on cleaning up the reel I would appreciate it.


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Use mono or flourocarbon for cobia. No need for wire on them.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

60lb mono/flouro is what most people prefer and also what i use


----------



## meathunter (Nov 4, 2009)

TO CLEAN THE REEL JUST REMOVE THE SIDE PLATE OPPOSITE THE HANDLE, USE DAWN DISH SOAP WITH VERY HOT WATERAND AN OLD TOOTH BRUSH TO SCRUB IT OUT----IF IT HAS OLD HARD GREASE CAKED INSIDE DIG IT OUT WITH A MEDIUM, FLAT SCREW DRIVER BUT BE CAREFUL NOT TO PRY ON ANY PART. AFTER CLEANING LET IT DRY THEN RELUBE WITH ANY GOOD BRAND OF REEL GREASE


----------

